# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Sapa - Du Lịch Sapa-Chinh Phục Đỉnh Fansipang Dành Cho Người Việt 5 ngày đêm

## dulichnt

CHINH PHỤC ĐỈNH FANSIPANG DANH CHO NGƯỜI VIỆT

(05 ngày -  5 đêm)



ĐÊM 1: HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI

19h00: Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại Ga B Trần Quý Cáp, làm thủ tục lên tàu SP đi Lào Cai, Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

NGÀY 01:       LÀO CAI-SAPA- FANSIPANG

Sáng : Đón đoàn tại ga Lào Cai, ăn sáng sau đó lên xe khởi hành đi qua bản Cát cát.(độ cao 1.200 m so với mực nước biển). Đến nơi đoàn xuống xe chuẩn bị lại tư trang hành lý xuất phát. Đoàn đi qua thung lũng Sín Chải với những mãi nhà của người H'mông, dần xen vào những thửa ruộng bậc thang và những thảm thực vật phong phú như : gỗ , hoa lan, đỗ quyên... đoàn mải mê chiêm ngưỡng và bị cuấn hút vào những tấm ảnh đến mức quên đi cảm giac mệt mỏi.

Trưa: Khoảng 11h30' đoàn đến độ cao 1.900 m đoàn nghỉ ăn trưa sau đó lại tiếp tục xuất phát. Đến đây đoàn luôn bắt gặp cảm giác lúc ẩn , lúc hiện trong làn mây bay và một chút gió se lạnh làm cho đoàn có cảm giác lâng lâng với những đám mây bồng bềnh.

Chiều: Đoàn đến độ cao 2.400m đoàn nghỉ hạ trại gần dòng nước, đầu bếp chuẩn bị bữa tối.

Tối: Đoàn ăn tối và nghồi bếp lửa uống trà, thưởng thức không khỉ tĩnh lặng và âm thanh của núi rừng.

NGÀY 02        PHANSIPANG

Sáng: Đoàn tỉnh dậy khi bình minh lên sớm hơn dưới mặt đất. Đầu bếp chuẩn bị bữa sáng  và café sau  gom hành lý  tiếp tục  trinh phục đỉnh Fansipang đến 2.600m.

Trưa:  11h30'đoàn dừng chân ăn trưa tại một điểm có thể quan sát được núi rừng Tây Bắc và xa xa nước bạn Lào. Sau bữa đoàn tiếp tục lên độcao 2.800m.

chiều : Đoàn đến 2.800 m hạ trại và chuẩn bị ăn tối.

Tối Đoàn ăn tối uống trà bên bếp lửa và vạch ra kế hoạch cho ngày hôm sau.

NGÀY 03:       PHANSIPANG

Sáng: Đoàn tỉnh dậy khi bình minh lên sớm hơn dưới mặt đất. Đầu bếp chuẩn bị bữa sáng  và café sau chuẩn bị trinh phục đỉnh Fansipang với độ cao 3.143m Nghỉ ngơi chiêm ngưỡng sự chiến thắng, chụp ảnh lưu niệm . Đoàn tụt xuống 2.800 m

Trưa: Dùng bữa trưa tại 2.800m đoàn tụt xuống 2.200 m

Chiều: Đoàn về 2.200m hạ trại nghỉ ngơi ăn tối

Tối Đoàn ngồi bên bếp lửa hồng uống trà, hồi tưởng lại những hình ảnh và những chiến thắng của bản thân khi chinh phục đỉnh Fansipang.

NGÀY 04:       PHANSIPANG - SAPA -LÀO CAI

Sáng: Khi binh lên  khoảng  tiếng, Quý khách thức dậy dùng bữa sáng  sau đó uống trà hoặc café và thu gom hành lý để xuống núi.

Trưa: Khoảng 11h30, Quý khách xuống đến chân núi, xe Quý khách đưa về SaPa dùng bữa trưa.

Chiều : Về Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi ăn tối.

Tối: Hướng dẫn viên tiễn đoàn lên tàu về Hà Nội.

NGÀY 4: HÀ NỘI

Sáng: tàu về Hà Nội, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.




* Các mức giá trên bao gồm:

- Túi ngủ

-Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp

-Vé tham quam

-Người vận chuyển đồ (2pax/1 poster)

-Giấy phép vào khu bảo tồn Hoàng Liên

-Nước uồng

-Đồ sơ cứu và một số loại thuốc cần thiết.

- Bảo hiểm + vệ sinh.

- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình:

-Mức giá Bình thường:

            + Nhóm: 02-03 pax (100.000 VND/bữa chính, 30.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            + Nhóm: 04-05 pax (90.000 VND/bữa chính, 30.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            + Nhóm 6pax trở lên (70.000 VND/bữa chính, 30.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            -Mức giá VIP:

            + Nhóm 02-03 pax (120.000 VND/bữa chính, 50.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            +Nhóm 04 trở lên   (100.000 VND/bữa chính, 50.000 VND/bữa phụ)

- Xe vận chuyển:

-Mức giá Bình thường:

+ Nhóm 02-08 pax đi xe ghép Lào Cai-Sapa-Lào Cai

+ Nhóm 09 pax đi xe riêng

-Mức giá VIP:

+ Các  nhóm khách đi xe riêng.

-Nước uống: 01 chai/Người/Ngày

-Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình , giàu kinh nghiệm.

-Vé thăm quan theo chương trình.

-Phí của nhưng ngày lễ tết và cao điểm :

            + Cuối tuần(Thứ 6 & thứ 7) : Cộng 5% giá landtou

            + Tết dương lịch(ngày 30/12 đến ngày 03/01): Cộng 17% giá landtou

            + Tết âm lịch (28/12 đến 10/01 âm lịch)   : Cộng 20% giá landtou

            + Ngày 30/4 (Từ ngày 29/4 đến ngày 3/5) : Cộng 30% gia landtou

            + Noel (Từ ngày 24-25/12)                          : Cộng 7% giá landtou

- Những ngày cao điểm đặt dịch vụ trước 15 ngày.

* Giá không bao gồm:

-Thuế  VAT 10%, đồ uống, chi phí cá nhân.

- Vé tàu hỏa khứ hồi Hà Nội - Lào Cai

* Để biết thêm thông tin về các loại vé tàu, quý khách vui lòng liên lạc đến số: 04-22113598 để gặp nhân viên tư vấn.


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào  du lịch Sapa_

----------


## dangky

muốn leo lên lắm nhưng sợ bỏ cuộc giữa chừng..hic hic

----------


## thiennhan

vậy tốt nhất là bạn ko đi vì nếu bạn bỏ cuộc giữa chừng thì bạn cũng sẽ về một mình và mình nghĩ việc đó là không thể

----------


## dulichnt

leo Fansipang thử thách ý trí và nghị lực con người

----------


## canon

mình thấy bảo nhiều người đi xong bỏ cuộc lắm tốt nhất ở nhà cho lành

----------


## samacxanh1

CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI LA BÀN - LA BÀN TOURIST

Địa chỉ: 40 Kim Mã - P.kim Mã - Q.Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 043.7349455
Email: Samacxanh1@yahoo.com
Hotline: Mr Thiện: 0947.146.440- Live chat: Samacxanh1

----------


## samacxanh1

Tour du lịch tuần trăng mật- Sa pa

Chìm trong làn mây bồng bềnh thị trấn Sa Pa như một thành phố trong sương huyền ảo, vẽ lên một bức tranh sơn thủy hữu tình. Nơi đây, có thứ tài nguyên vô giá đó là khí hLời tựa:
ậu trong lành mát mẻ, mang nhiều sắc thái đa dạng. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên của Sa Pa được kết hợp với sức sáng tạo của con người cùng với địa hình của núi đồi, màu xanh của rừng, như bức tranh có sự sắp xếp theo một bố cục hài hoà tạo nên một vùng có nhiều cảnh sắc thơ mộng hấp dẫn. Cùng với sự phục vụ tận tình của công ty Du Lịch Bốn Mùa, Quý khách sẽ có đựơc một chuyến du lịch đáng nhớ khi đến thăm danh lam nổi tiếng này


CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI LA BÀN - LA BÀN TOURIST

Địa chỉ: 40 Kim Mã - P.kim Mã - Q.Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 043.7349455
Email: Samacxanh1@yahoo.com
Hotline: Mr Thiện: 0947.146.440- Live chat: Samacxanh1

----------

